# sweet corn



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

is sweet corn a cheat food only or can it be enjoyed with teh rest of your veggys?


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

I sometimes put sweetcorn with my veg, dont see it causing too much harm to be fair!


----------



## alis88 (Jul 27, 2009)

It's fine to eat, enjoy it!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Sort of depends on your quantities mate. A small amount and I'd class it as veg. A substantial amount and I'd class it as a starchy carb source.


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

if you was to follow the atkins principle of low carbs. he states that u cannot eat starcy veg carbs which included carrots and sweetcorn .


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

no carrots either wow didnt know that.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

(why bother the middleman?)

Buy can of sweetcorn.

Apply can opener.

Tip contents down toilet.

:laugh:


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't think any veggies count as 'cheat foods' unless you are coating them in butter or sauce!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Some are sugary and some folk are avoiding them. Carrot hearts for example.


----------

